# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Demonstrations at conventions

## John the neJohn the newby

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this, but couldn't think of any where else to put it.

I've done several demonstrations of using several mapping programs (AutoRealm and Fractal Mapper mostly) at local (Pacific Northwest) science fiction conventions. I have gotten a fairly good reception and have had approximately 25-30 folks show up. 
I was wondering if anyone else has done a similiar thing at sf/gaming cons, and what type of reception they got? Any hints, tips on how to make the presentation more enjoyable?
Thanks

John

----------

